# Another question of costs



## hope (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Have been looking at this super site for a while now trying to suss out costs etc. I have used the search facility but could not find any exact figures to answer the questions I have so if anyone could help it would be appreciated.

We are a family of 5 intending to move to Dubai from the UK in August. Accomodation will be paid for, as will schooling. We are hoping to rent a 4/5 bedroom villa in Arabian Ranches but have no idea of what our utilites and food costs are likely to be. It will be my husband and myself plus 3 kids aged 10, 11 and 12. I understand that DEWA is the electric and water costs, do you have gas there or is it just electricity? What are the DEWA costs likely to be?

We would also need to lease 2 cars, an SUV and a 4 door saloon. I have looked on the net but have come up with vastly differing figures for this. Would buying be cheaper than leasing? We would not mind cars that are 2 or 3 years old. How much would leasing cost?

I have looked at a couple of property rental sites. Are villas normally rented out at the asking price or is some bartering allowed? If so how much can you know them down by? We thought that we would be able to rent a 5 bedroom villa on A/Ranches for around AED350k but they seem to have gone up to around AED425. Could we knock them down?

If anyone can help with an indication of these costs it would be much appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

hope said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have been looking at this super site for a while now trying to suss out costs etc. I have used the search facility but could not find any exact figures to answer the questions I have so if anyone could help it would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



I will try and answer a few of your questions, 

You can buy bottled gas here, but power to villa etc is via electricity (no natural gas here).DEWA is electricity + water
Dewa bill in a 4-5 bed may be from 1500 dhs (winter )- 5000 dhs + for summer (as the air con will be run all day + night, plus watering of garden is now user pays system)

Depending on how long you intend to reside here, i think purchasing the cars is more economical in the long run. (they are cheaper to buy here than in most countries) You can check classified sections of papers for better deals too)

Most rents are payable 1 year up front (paid with 1 cheque)...this sometimes gives you a little leeway with bargaining with LL etc. Cant believe anyone would drop 75,000 dhs though !! There is always someone out there willing to take the villa at a higher price.
Also the asking rent does not include agents fees (approx 5 %),(also payable upfront)

You need to check with contract that (ideally) the rent and schooling are not capped, as you will be out of pocket, as soon as rent/school fees are increased.


As for food it will depend on what you eat, and how often you eat out etc.
I would think that you would be looking at a MINIMUM 5,000 dhs per month.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Have you done anything about applying to schools yet? I agree with Sgilli, please make sure you know exactly where you stand as far a schooling and housing allowance goes. You may be able to barter a bit. I know someone who recently got their place for 20K less than advertised but I don't think you could knock much more than that out.

As a rough guide, we have a Prado and a Rav4 and pay around 4500AED a month in car payments. We're buying, not leasing.


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

We are in similar position.. have you tried schools yet? I have daughter who is 11


----------



## hope (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks so much for your replies, they have been really helpful. We don't think that the housing and schooling have been capped but will check it out as you advised. Car costs are cheaper than we had hoped but summer DEWA costs are scary!! Do employment contracts usually include payment of the 5% fees for renting by the company or are we expected to pay them?

We have applied for schools for our 3 kids, the 2 eldest we have applied to JESS Secondary at Arabian Ranches, where we hope to live and they have taken the tests for JESS. My youngest will be in year 6 in September and Jess is full for year 6 so we have applied for DESS Primary School. I know this will be a long journey of around 45 mins to an hour? Can anyone clarify what the journey time will be from Ranches to DESS which is near to the Rashid Hospital please? It will only be for a year hopefully when he will transfer to JESS in September 2009. I am hoping to hear from the schools next week before they close for the summer.

What about broadband and TV costs? We have Sky TV in the UK and pay around £60 per month. What is TV like in Dubai and how much is a subscription to satellite TV? Also how much is broadband/phone costs? I have an iPhone, does anyone know if I will be able to use it with a Du simcard? It's not the same as other mobiles, if you unlock it illegally, next time you plug it into iTunes it locks again.

Thanks again for your replies, we really appreciate your wisdom!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll try and answer a few queries for you.

Have you tried the Winchester School for your children? It is in Jebel Ali Gardens and I have got places for my girls (year 5 & year 9)

TV/Phone/Broadband in Arabian Ranches is provided by Du. I have got a 2Mb internet connection, Showtime and Orbit for tv and the landline, and it is about Dhs750 a month, so not a huge difference to the uk. Don't know about satellite though.

As for your iPhone. Get it unlocked (pm me for info), and it will work fine here. It won't lock when it is connected to iTunes. The possibilty of it re-locking is only there if you update the firmware of the phone thru iTunes. Trust me on this one, I have got an unlocked iPhone I use here


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

The Winchester School is mainly asian and not popular with the British expats, have your children started yet and what do you think of it? their fees are considerably cheaper than other schools.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The kids start in September, and from what I've seen of the school during a couple of visits, it seems ok. They will know a couple of British kids before they start as a few of the English guys I work with send their children there.

The main thing for me, was getting the girls into the same school for at least the first year. I could get my eldest into JESS, but the waiting list for the youngest was closed and for DESS the waiting list was 40.

Even if they only go there for a year, at least they have got school places


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

true, I will be interested to see how it pans out.


----------



## hope (Jun 20, 2008)

We've been told by JESS and DESS that they have spaces for our three children and I am hoping to receive offers of places this week before they close on Wednesday.

Can anyone tell me what the journey from Arabian Ranches to DESS near the Rashid hospital will be like and how long will it take? I am dreading having to drive in Dubai, I am a confident driver in the UK but just being a passenger in Dubai terrified me!! LOL!

I've now included costs for accomodation, schooling, DEWA, car purchase or lease, food, TV/Phone/broadband into the equation. Are there any other costs that you can think of that I should be taking into account? What about car insurance/road tolls? Are mobile phone costs in line with the UK? Any other costs that I have not thought about?

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I think JESS would be the closer option to be honest with you and the less scary drive!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

dont forget to allow money for :
school uniforms and extra curricular activities for the kids.
Health insurance
car insurance
contents insurance
yes there are road tolls (Salik)
what about relocation costs? -if not bringing household with you, then furniture + whitegoods
If your belongings are coming over, also be aware that villas/apartments dont usually come with stoves/ovens
will you need a house cleaner etc- will be approx 30 hds per hr through an agency
do you require a gardener- approx 400 + dhs per month


will try + think of more later..off out the door for a while


----------



## hope (Jun 20, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> I think JESS would be the closer option to be honest with you and the less scary drive!



I've applied to JESS for my 2 oldest but here was no place in Year 6 for my youngest so I applied to DESS for him. I'm just wondering how long the drive might take from Arabian ranches to DESS near the Rashid hospital in the rush hour...any takers??!

Thanks sgilli for the additional items for me to add into the equation. Relocation and Health care are included in the package. I would guess that school uniforms, extra curricular activities, car and contents insurance are similar the the UK but still need adding into the budget. If you think of anything else let me know! Thanks again.


----------



## Talisman (Apr 6, 2008)

Hope, you haven't said where your husband will be working? I wouldn't restrict myself to Ranches. That roundabout on the Emirates road can be a nightmare!


----------



## hope (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Talisman,

This is a new venture for his company and presently they have no permanent office. They are in the green community at the mo but will be possibly moving elsewhere after we arrive in August but he doesn't know where yet! I was hoping that 'that roundabout' on the Emirates Road would be finished by the time we get there and would be working beautifully with no congestion or queues!! That it the roundabout you are talking about isn't it?

We thought Ranches would be good as the children wouldn't have to travel so far to school, I didn't want them having nightmare journeys in traffic every day and Ranches seemed to solve that problem. What also helped was the fact that they has spaces for all but the youngest and we hope to get him in next year when he starts secondary school. We haven't been offered places yet so are not tied. Any other ideas of good schools and places to live where the kids won't have horrendous journeys? All comments welcome!


----------

